# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  Zizzy, 3D printed personal robot designed to help those with limited mobility

## Airicist

Designer - Michael Roybal 

"Zizzy: A Personal Robot Assistant"
Zizzy is a personal robot prototype for people with limited mobility. It can talk, show emotions, and manipulate desktop objects.

----------


## Airicist

Zizzy the personal robot

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> Zizzy is a personal artificial muscle robot that was 3d printed, which could be used to help those with limited mobility. The video shows the robot picking up a water tube and power bar and taking it to the edge of the table.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zizzy the Robot Uses 3D Printed Artificial Muscles to Assist Those Lacking Mobility"

by Tyler Koslow
July 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Getting to grips with 'Zizzy,' a 3D printed soft robot for those with limited mobility"

by Benedict
July 30, 2016

----------

